# SX Pro UK



## BTN469 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone ordered their SX Pro from the xecutersxpro UK website?  I have and I can't seem to find out when it'll be delivered, I even emailed them and haven't heard back, so I was wondering whether anyone could shed some light on how long it took to deliver.


----------



## Angelus3K (Jul 18, 2018)

I ordered mine from digimartz.com and it came in one week.


----------



## timmystar04 (Jul 19, 2018)

BTN469 said:


> Anyone ordered their SX Pro from the xecutersxpro UK website?  I have and I can't seem to find out when it'll be delivered, I even emailed them and haven't heard back, so I was wondering whether anyone could shed some light on how long it took to deliver.


I ordered my sx pro from them and got it a couple weeks later took a while but i eventually got it also if you want to email them you cant use the contact button on there website you have to use their email address on something like gmail or something like that


----------



## mohalz (Jul 19, 2018)

why not ordering the sx os,


----------



## Henri-ici (Jul 19, 2018)

I got my sx pro from sxflashcard, it came in 11 days to france by ePacket, you can also buy it here, because they ship to worldwide


----------



## BTN469 (Jul 19, 2018)

Turns out they’re out of stock worldwide (on the trusted websites anyway) and later this month when they refill the stock I’ll receive it immediately. Kinda sucks because I thought it was in stock on this website which is why I ordered from it. They gave this free switch roms link, but I have no idea what “ACCOUNT=PASSWORD=YOUR EMAIL” means.


----------

